# New to cycling



## jamthomson (Sep 16, 2008)

I just bought my first road bike about 2 months ago and I am wondering what I should be doing to get myself in better shape. I ride 2 to 3 times a week for between 14 and 16 miles with an average speed of 15 mph. The area I ride is very flat with a few barely perceptible hills. Along with ridding what other kind of workouts should I be doing? My goal is to ride in some amateur races next spring and summer. I have no illusions of winning any of them, but I think it would be fun.

Thanks for the advice.

Jim


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The best thing you can do when you are new is to just ride as much as possible- ride hard some days & easy on others. Don't worry about really focused workouts until March or so.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

*BMX's surefire training plan:** Ride with people that are way stronger than you. Hold on for dear life as long as you can. Don't get discouraged, just keep coming back. In the course of two seasons I went from getting dropped all the time to being one of the riders that the slugs whine about.

*There are no promises, guarantees, or whatever associated with this plan. Do not start an exercise plan without first consulting your doctor. Side effects may include shortness of breath, numbness of hands, feet, etc., chest pain, sudden weight loss, blurred vision, nose bleeds, vomiting and diarrhea. Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball.


----------



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

*I like this book*



jamthomson said:


> I just bought my first road bike about 2 months ago and I am wondering what I should be doing to get myself in better shape. I ride 2 to 3 times a week for between 14 and 16 miles with an average speed of 15 mph. The area I ride is very flat with a few barely perceptible hills. Along with ridding what other kind of workouts should I be doing? My goal is to ride in some amateur races next spring and summer. I have no illusions of winning any of them, but I think it would be fun.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Jim


Smart Cycling By Dr. Arnie BakerLots of training tips and a 12 week training program for the winter so that you are ready for spring.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

What andrea said - just ride consistently

If you want to go hard, go hard. If you want to cruise along, do that. If you're getting bored on a ride pick a sign or a light pole, and sprint to it. Just make it fun.


----------



## jamthomson (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I will take heed and just ride. =)


----------

